# Proud FA's? for BBW's and their admirers



## RyanFA (May 15, 2006)

I'm Ryan 21yr, go to Winthrop University and I've been browsing Dimensions since 97. Finally posting!

OK, I was wondering how many Proud FA's there are out there? I guess you could consider this the difference between the guys who are in the "closet" and not. I think that every FA should be proud of their attraction and not let society try and mold them into someone they are not. This issue comes about becuase I've had to deal with it in my family, but they obviously found out when I started to introduce girlfriends that i've had and they noticed that they all were bigger girls and accepted the fact that I liked bigger girls. It only hurts the guys that are trying to hide their desires. This topic really comes up when a guy is with their "guy friends" and the other guys like the typical skinny girls, and when they see a bigger girl they sometimes make crude comments. This is where a true FA should express his likings and not make mean comments but actual compliments ie "she's actually pretty cute". And if the guys react in a negative way then they aren't your true friends anyways and there's no need to hang around people who don't respect others sexual attractions.

A question for the ladies...What do you think an FA or any guy should say to guys that say rude things about bigger women? 

The more us FA's and people for size acceptance stand up for ourselves and "come out", the more society as a whole will view bigger girls in a beautiful way.

Dimensions is almost like a gateway for a seperate group from society to share and express themselves, knowing that they will get mostly positive feedback from everyone who is interested in Dimensions. But in the "real world" we are much more hesitant about expressing these views because of how our society is. Though I think it would be in our best interest to share some of those feelings with society to help promote the fact that Big is Beautiful!

-Ryan  

Administrator: please excuse the duplicate post of this on the weight board.


----------



## Jay West Coast (May 15, 2006)

I totally agree that we FA's should be open and honest about our attraction to beautiful women. No doubt.

Welcome to the Boards! What took you so long to post, man? <elbow>




JWC


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 15, 2006)

RyanFA said:


> A question for the ladies...What do you think an FA or any guy should say to guys that say rude things about bigger women?



(arm extended, holding a Glock gangsta-sideways) "Homes, I'm 'bout ta pop a cap in yo neck, fo' you disrespect my woman again!"

Sorry. You're just so scrubbed and blonde and polo shirty and circular driveway-y, I couldn't resist. Nice, thoughtful post, Ryan. I'll let more grown-up people respond now. Welcome to Dimensions.

PS: I completely agree with this:



RyanFA said:


> The more us FA's and people for size acceptance stand up for ourselves and "come out", the more society as a whole will view bigger girls in a beautiful way.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 15, 2006)

What's more scary than a redheaded, white thug? I'unno.

My, he is cute though, isn't he? He looks like a little Happy Meal toy. (I wish to own you and keep you in my desk, RyanFA.)

As for why FA's aren't more proud, I don't know. Same thing with closeted gays and lesbians I guess. We say we're not attracted in order to fool ourselves. Question: Do you have any specific ideas about mainstreamin' fat appreciation? We'd like to hear 'em.


----------



## moonvine (May 15, 2006)

I call dibs!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 15, 2006)

Oky doke. Think the kitties will mind you having a man slave chained up in your house?


----------



## Dibaby35 (May 15, 2006)

Why can't there be more men like you? :smitten: 

I've even had b/fs that won't say anything when someone makes comments about my size. Why is it acceptable? Argghh  

Want to see more men with backbones please!!!


----------



## SparklingBBW (May 15, 2006)

I think the hottie youngsters running around here with all their glorious pecs, wide shoulders, sexy bods (and boot-tays), handsome faces and bright and shining lustfilled-for-BBWs eyes should form a boy band and hit the road singing the praises of "big is beautiful"! 

RyanFA, Jay WC, UberAris, Blackjack and other interested fellas? Step lively boys your groupies are waiting......:wubu:


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 15, 2006)

moonvine said:


> I call dibs!


damnit woman..you can't have them all..LOL

Ryan..awesome post..I, for one, am glad to see the youngin's coming out of the wood work.

I hope you enjoy your time here


----------



## moonvine (May 15, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> damnit woman..you can't have them all..LOL




And why not?


----------



## moonvine (May 15, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Oky doke. Think the kitties will mind you having a man slave chained up in your house?



I don't think they would care, though my tastes run in a different direction.


----------



## Edens_heel (May 15, 2006)

Welcome to the boards! There aren't nearly enough proud FA's out there and it's good to see more of us coming out of the woodwork.

I've been very open with my tastes for some time now, and only once have I encountered a friend who thought my tastes were "strange" (which was kind of hypocritical considering he is close to 250 himself), but after I explained how I really felt, he cared about as little as everyone else. Those who judge you based on your size preferences are really not wirth the time of day anyway, that's what I've come to realize over the years since high school.

Now if I can just find a big, beautiful, confident girlfriend, I'll be set!


----------



## Mokojumbie (May 15, 2006)

Hello! Just jumping on the bandwagon here. I suppose people have gotten used to who I date. My preference is just a single aspect of my persona, and if people have a serious problem with it to the point of ostracizing me, well, they're probably a poopy head anyway


----------



## Jes (May 15, 2006)

Mokojumbie said:


> Hello! Just jumping on the bandwagon here. I suppose people have gotten used to who I date. My preference is just a single aspect of my persona, and if people have a serious problem with it to the point of ostracizing me, well, they're probably a poopy head anyway


This is a very good point. Poopy heads leave brown trails everywhere they go and...who needs it?


----------



## RyanFA (May 15, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> My, he is cute though, isn't he? He looks like a little Happy Meal toy. (I wish to own you and keep you in my desk, RyanFA.)



Thanks for the compliment, but a Happy Meal toy??? HAH


----------



## swamptoad (May 15, 2006)

Dude, you nearly made it a whole decade without posting with us! *yikes* :shocked: 

I'm very pleased that you shared this thought-provoking post. I certainly hope that the FA numbers continue to climb, likewise. 

I ponder this ---->

I can't believe that there are FA's who are out there that'll "make mean comments" to bbws out in public and for what "gain"? But I guess that I can believe this since we live in a world so diversified of temperament.


----------



## RyanFA (May 15, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Question: Do you have any specific ideas about mainstreamin' fat appreciation? We'd like to hear 'em.



That's a great question! My guess would be that the best way to mainstream fat appreciation would be through the media. Of course start it off slow so people could get use to it. If society would portray plus sized people in a positive manner in the media then everyone, or atleast more of the population would eventually accept it. Showing beautiful Chubby women in a positive manner throughout many forms of media would be a great promotion . This is just a thought but I think we should all figure out a way to make this happen! Since everyone at Dimensions is on the "same page", this would be a great place to get ideas on how to accomplish this.

Oh yeah, and when I say "chubby" i mean bbw/ssbbw as well  but it would probably be best to start it off with the cute chubby girls then work it's way up to the bigger beautiful ones to get society acustomed to it. 

We can't fight the fact that the media already shows tons and tons of skinny girls as the ideal figure, but we can try to begin to show bigger women as a beautiful figure. And then who knows after time the so called "ideal figure" could change to a bigger woman. 
"If you can't beat them, join them" but after you've joined them prove to them that what you see as beautiful is even prettier than what they've idealized. Once you've accomplished that, societies views of "pretty" can change!

All of this is just some thoughts, let me know what you all think


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 15, 2006)

RyanFA said:


> That's a great question! My guess would be that the best way to mainstream fat appreciation would be through the media. Of course start it off slow so people could get use to it. If society would portray plus sized people in a positive manner in the media then everyone, or atleast more of the population would eventually accept it. Showing beautiful Chubby women in a positive manner throughout many forms of media would be a great promotion . This is just a thought but I think we should all figure out a way to make this happen! Since everyone at Dimensions is on the "same page", this would be a great place to get ideas on how to accomplish this.
> 
> Oh yeah, and when I say "chubby" i mean bbw/ssbbw as well  but it would probably be best to start it off with the cute chubby girls then work it's way up to the bigger beautiful ones to get society acustomed to it.
> 
> ...




I'm totally crushing right now..lol

I completely agree and I think advertisers are starting to see the need for fat girls. For instance, Torrid Plus is advertising in cosmo or glamour..I can't remember which..there's the infamous dove ladies..I know..not exactly chubbs but they aren't slim either..ohh..and hanes and fruit of the loom are also using bigger gals.

I agree, once fat is more "mainstream" then hopefully we will see more size acceptance...but I think we need more people in action...

That's all I've got for now..too sleepy!


----------



## Jes (May 15, 2006)

RyanFA said:


> Thanks for the compliment, but a Happy Meal toy??? HAH


Hi, nice clipboard! This is my first cruise. Can you point me toward the Lido deck, please? What time is the midnight buffet?


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 16, 2006)

Ryan, the only way we will be able to get more fat admirers to be open about it is to erase some of the stigmas our society has placed upon large people.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 16, 2006)

Well said and big golf clap for you Ryan, I can only hope more closeted or lurking FAs hear the call and step up like yourself. 

I (as a cute fat chick representin') very much appreciate the out and proud FA!!


----------



## Ivy (May 16, 2006)

RyanFA said:


> A question for the ladies...What do you think an FA or any guy should say to guys that say rude things about bigger women?



Nothing needs to be said, just slit their throats and everything will be fine.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 16, 2006)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> Ryan, the only way we will be able to get more fat admirers to be open about it is to erase some of the stigmas our society has placed upon large people.


Who better to do that than FAs?


----------



## Dibaby35 (May 16, 2006)

I have noticed too a slow gradual showing of more larger women on tv. Expecially commercials. Maybe I'm just sensitive to it and I'm always wow'd when it happens. I think there was a spic and span commerical with a bbw in it. I know its not great that we gotta start out in the "motherly" roles but gotta start somewhere. I think advertisers are finally waking up that the people buying the products are generally not 115 pounds.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 16, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Who better to do that than FAs?


 
We FAs could proud show off their taste in women more?


----------



## lipmixgirl (May 16, 2006)

ok , i must say that i agree with sadeianlinguist about the whole happy meal toy comment... ryan is just so darn cute i'd like to scoop him up and keep him as my pet... 

onto what to say to rude people - simply : how rude! i do not appreciate such disrespectful comments! if you haven't anything nice to say, say nothing at all!


the big apple has spoken

::exeunt:: :bow:


----------



## RyanFA (May 16, 2006)

Ivy said:


> Nothing needs to be said, just slit their throats and everything will be fine.



HAHAHA thanks for the advice


----------



## BeaBea (May 16, 2006)

My boyfriend gets very cross and mouthy if anyone says anything when we're out together - and I LOVE him for it. I'm perfectly capable of taking care of myself but he is loud and proud and completely out of the closet to his friends, family, workmates and the world.

Welcome Ryan 

And finally, when is one of you nice ladies going to tell the Newbie that to be part of the 'cool gang' he has to show his assets? Special day be damned! <crosses fingers> 

Tracey xx

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## Jane (May 16, 2006)

Ivy said:


> Nothing needs to be said, just slit their throats and everything will be fine.


OOOO I like that!!!!!


----------



## Ivy (May 16, 2006)

RyanFA said:


> HAHAHA thanks for the advice



I give good advice.. I didn't start out as a psych major for nothin'!


----------



## RedVelvet (May 18, 2006)

> A question for the ladies...What do you think an FA or any guy should say to guys that say rude things about bigger women?
> 
> The more us FA's and people for size acceptance stand up for ourselves and "come out", the more society as a whole will view bigger girls in a beautiful way.


 

I gotta tell you, I think you are off to a great start, really. You have a very strong sense of who you are, and what you need to be happy. 

You are also starting to be very out to your friends, which is a big deala HUGE deal, in fact, given the fact that you are so self aware and self respecting at such a young age. There are many men out there twice your age really struggling with their feelings about their preferences, and as a result of their own turmoil, they might end up hurting the women in their lives. 

This is a baaad thing. Frankly, I think FAs need to make sure they have all their mental ducks in a row before they get involved with women of size, as it were, because we arent your spiritual scratching posts, yanno? 

SO.you are in GREAT shape, and the more open you are, the better and happier you will be. 

Remember, chivalry only dies if we let it. 

I have been really lucky, in many ways. I have had very little grief about my size 22 body, even growing up in Los Angeles. I have always had a lot of terrific men in my life (one at a time, thanks), and none of them have ever made me feel anything less than lovelysexycool. 

But I will let you in on a secret. Of the 5 major, long term relationships I have had, 3 of them have been with men who had no strong preference for larger women, and two of them were most definitely FAs. 

Guess which I had the most problems with, with regards to their issues about my body? Why, that would be the two FAs! 

Both of them were still having their own struggles about their preferences, and both of them took out the confusion and struggle on me. 

Lots of pain there, thanks. 

They both worked through it, and I am happy to say they are much happier now.but part of reaching that place was losing me. 

The men in my life who had no stated preference, and usually dated thin women , basically said to me in one way or the other, Ok, you are big, and you are beautifully shaped, and you really like yourself, and you are beautifulsoyay for me!or as one put it (my current amour.whom I recently made move out because of other issues regarding commitment, but thats another posthe is hoping to move back soon).anywayas my current guy says, Its so nice to be with a woman who likes herselfit makes her gorgeous, period. 

The fact that you have the presence of mind to know, accept and be proud of who you are and what you love is fantastic. 

Never let fear of disapproval stop you from calling someone out for insulting what you love 

They will learn somethingand you will be free. 

My best friend Brad says (and I know you have all heard this before).. Fat is the new gay!and it is. 

So glad you are out of the closet. 

V


----------



## missaf (May 18, 2006)

> Never let fear of disapproval stop you from calling someone out for insulting what you love



And never let the fear of disapproval stop you from saying what you feel -- like when you see a beautiful woman out in public!

I never hold back when it comes to telling guys how hot they are, especially if they ask for my opinion. The trouble is getting them to believe me -- and that will only come with time and more women stepping up tot he plate to say something. Like a friend heading to the beach for a week, I picked a speedo out for him, and he laughed it up. I told him how hot it'd make him look, he told me I was lyin' and put it back. *shrug* At least I'm doing my part!


----------



## Edens_heel (May 18, 2006)

RedVelvet said:


> I gotta tell you, I think you are off to a great start, really. You have a very strong sense of who you are, and what you need to be happy.
> 
> You are also starting to be very out to your friends, which is a big deala HUGE deal, in fact, given the fact that you are so self aware and self respecting at such a young age. There are many men out there twice your age really struggling with their feelings about their preferences, and as a result of their own turmoil, they might end up hurting the women in their lives.
> 
> ...




RedVelvet, this post was perfect and right on the money, but I've gotta say, I LOVED the quote that fat is the new gay! Perfect! Now and can join my best friend - who is gay - and say that I have come out of a closet as well! It can be a bonding thing... or not, but it could still be fun. Come to think of it, I think he may be one of my only friends who does not know that I am an FA. I guess I'll have to find a way to tell him at some point, just to make sure I get to everyone.


----------



## RedVelvet (May 18, 2006)

Edens_heel said:


> RedVelvet, this post was perfect and right on the money, but I've gotta say, I LOVED the quote that fat is the new gay! Perfect! Now and can join my best friend - who is gay - and say that I have come out of a closet as well! It can be a bonding thing... or not, but it could still be fun. Come to think of it, I think he may be one of my only friends who does not know that I am an FA. I guess I'll have to find a way to tell him at some point, just to make sure I get to everyone.







Why thank you, sugah....I actually have had that phrase put on a hoodie...SO many people stop me and ask me where they can get one. Interesting, no?

You live in such a pretty place, BTW..Jealous, I am. 

(yeah...I have the Yoda Syntax Problem, so sue me.)


----------



## Edens_heel (May 18, 2006)

RedVelvet said:


> Why thank you, sugah....I actually have had that phrase put on a hoodie...SO many people stop me and ask me where they can get one. Interesting, no?
> 
> You live in such a pretty place, BTW..Jealous, I am.
> 
> (yeah...I have the Yoda Syntax Problem, so sue me.)




Hey, the syntax problem, sexy it is! And I know, I love it up here... Just wishe there were more bbw's up here!


----------



## RedVelvet (May 18, 2006)

Edens_heel said:


> Hey, the syntax problem, sexy it is! And I know, I love it up here... Just wishe there were more bbw's up here!




Ok.......here is a theme that I have noticed in my heady first few days on this board.

Lots of cute guys saying, basically..."where are all the cute bbws?"...

Ok, this is strange to me. I have always seen so many pretty, big girls everywhere....EVERYWHERE! And I live in LA, land of barbie wannabes!

Are pretty, smart, interesting big girls really that hard to find? Me, I am just glad I have a ton of red hair so I can stand out from the crowd! 

Or is it that there are a lot of cute girls, only _they_ dont know it?

I mean, this board alone is filled with wickedly sharp, funny, smart girlies.

Do tell....is it really hard to find them near you?


----------



## Edens_heel (May 18, 2006)

RedVelvet said:


> Ok.......here is a theme that I have noticed in my heady first few days on this board.
> 
> Lots of cute guys saying, basically..."where are all the cute bbws?"...
> 
> ...


Personally? I have a vicious time finding them. But I confess that I am being picky and going the route of finding someone with personality and interests that spark with me first and foremost, body type coming in second. With that said, I have met a few lovely BBW's in BC, but there has been a common thread running through the three that I have dated - the fact that they have truly hated themselves for their bodies. You know the type, the BBW that believes truly that no matter how open you are with them, how public you are with them, and how much you try to reassure them, they will not believe you and go on merrily hating their bodies - and none of these were short flings either - I stuck with them, well the shortest was four months before she dumped me because she thought I was lying to her about my preferences... self-defeatist if there ever was one.

If anything, I've started to come to the conclusion that BC is NOT a haven for the confident, sexy BBW. . .I love it here, but I need to either travel or just give in to celibacy for the moment... dammit...


----------



## RedVelvet (May 18, 2006)

> You know the type, the BBW that believes truly that no matter how open you are with them, how public you are with them, and how much you try to reassure them, they will not believe you and go on merrily hating their bodies - and none of these were short flings either - I stuck with them, well the shortest was four months before she dumped me because she thought I was lying to her about my preferences... self-defeatist if there ever was one.



Now thats a damn shame.

Gawd, I don't know whether to shake them wimmin or kiss em.

I think thats part of the reason I became a plus size clothing designer. I get so many letters from women saying that the dress I made for them was the first thing they ever owned that made them feel pretty...

Touching and, frankly, satisfying as that is, its infuriating too! Some garment made by me shouldnt be their first experience feeling pretty....they should feel that waking up!

Arg!

At the same time, I get it...your girlies might have really been hurt, and some people , well...they KNOW their hurt, its an old friend, and feeling different is too hard for them.

a sin, I tell ya....a sin.


----------



## Jes (May 18, 2006)

Edens_heel said:


> RedVelvet, this post was perfect and right on the money, but I've gotta say, I LOVED the quote that fat is the new gay! Perfect! Now and can join my best friend - who is gay - and say that I have come out of a closet as well! It can be a bonding thing... or not, but it could still be fun. Come to think of it, I think he may be one of my only friends who does not know that I am an FA. I guess I'll have to find a way to tell him at some point, just to make sure I get to everyone.


I'm sure he'll figure it out when he sees us together. And by together, I mean duct taped together.

In other news, why does morning have to come so early???


----------



## Jane (May 18, 2006)

I have never heard negative comments, heard the hisses, etc. that others talk about, when I have been with a man who treated me with respect. If he acts like he wants to be with me, people show the same respect he does.


----------



## altered states (May 18, 2006)

RyanFA said:


> I'm Ryan 21yr, go to Winthrop University and I've been browsing Dimensions since 97. Finally posting!



You've had Dimensions in his life since you were TWELVE? Grateful as I am to have discovered it at 26, I can't imagine how much easier my adolescence would have been had I encountered a whole community of guys who felt the same way I did about fat women at that age. I'm both jealous of and psyched for this new Dimensions generation of FAs. You should all have little closet (poor choice of words?) shrines to Conrad that you pray to nightly.

Welcome!


----------



## BeachLovinBBW (May 21, 2006)

> A question for the ladies...What do you think an FA or any guy should say to guys that say rude things about bigger women?



Great question Ryan. If this is a friend you are having a discussion with, I think you can start by asking them what kind of ice cream they like. Yup, what kind of ice cream. Why? Because it is a preference, no explanation needed, no ifs, ands or buts about it, just a preference like any other. Why do you like that kind of ice cream? I don't know, I just do. It's a preference. 

It's a preference just like preferring big, fluffy, soft, feminine women. It is fine to prefer blonds or brunettes, big breasts or big butts (as long as the rest of the body is small) because the media and society says so, but so far we bbw haven't gained approval. Just tell your friend that you didn't find "Jenny" (or whoever he dated) sexually attractive but she was a really nice girl and you treated her with respect out of respect for him and that neither of you has to find the others choice is women to be theirs the same way you don't have to like the same kind of ice cream. 

My dh has preferred bbw since he first noticed girls at a very young age. It was a problem with his parents (that I as his bb wife still fights to this day) and a problem with some of his frat brothers when he was in College. He said that brothers would bring home every fat girl and expect him to be attracted to her just because she was big. Well, attraction is very individualized. 

When I was in College, I had to explain to my friends when one of our dorm mates told us she was a lesbian that thinking she is attracted to you just because you are of the sex she prefers is like thinking every man is attracted to you just because you are a women. It is absurd. Attraction is either there or it isn't. Can't control it, born with the preference of what we find attractive, accept it and make sure that those around you respect your preferences. I also believe that a self confident women of any size who is proud of herself, her accomplishments and her body is a force to be reckoned with and will "speak for herself" in many different ways when she enters a room. 

All of this only applies if you are trying to quiet rude remarks from someone you know. If it is a really rude stranger, I would go with the previous slitting throat suggestion.


----------



## swordchick (May 23, 2006)

RyanFA said:


> A question for the ladies...What do you think an FA or any guy should say to guys that say rude things about bigger women?



I think they should call me so I can put them in their place!


----------



## Big BBW Lover (May 24, 2006)

I am a first time poster. I've been reading posts for a while, and finally wanted to say hello.
I am married to a beautiful BBW and very happy. For years I was in denial, and always had skinny girlfriends that just made me unhappy. I would always date big women on the side. I finally let go and started dating BBW's openly,and found that I was a happy man. I finally met the BBW of my dreams, and have been in Big Bliss ever since. 
Guys...if you love BBW's and are in the closet....come on out and be happy!


----------



## RedVelvet (May 24, 2006)

Big BBW Lover said:


> I am a first time poster. I've been reading posts for a while, and finally wanted to say hello.
> I am married to a beautiful BBW and very happy. For years I was in denial, and always had skinny girlfriends that just made me unhappy. I would always date big women on the side. I finally let go and started dating BBW's openly,and found that I was a happy man. I finally met the BBW of my dreams, and have been in Big Bliss ever since.
> Guys...if you love BBW's and are in the closet....come on out and be happy!




Welcome welcome welcome!

Glad to know you are happy now..very.


----------



## Matt (May 24, 2006)

BeachLovinBBW said:


> Great question Ryan. If this is a friend you are having a discussion with, I think you can start by asking them what kind of ice cream they like. Yup, what kind of ice cream. Why? Because it is a preference, no explanation needed, no ifs, ands or buts about it, just a preference like any other. Why do you like that kind of ice cream? I don't know, I just do. It's a preference.
> 
> It's a preference just like preferring big, fluffy, soft, feminine women. It is fine to prefer blonds or brunettes, big breasts or big butts (as long as the rest of the body is small) because the media and society says so, but so far we bbw haven't gained approval. Just tell your friend that you didn't find "Jenny" (or whoever he dated) sexually attractive but she was a really nice girl and you treated her with respect out of respect for him and that neither of you has to find the others choice is women to be theirs the same way you don't have to like the same kind of ice cream.



That's a great way of explaining it, I'm gonna remember that.


----------



## Adrian (May 25, 2006)

RyanFA said:


> What do you think an FA or any guy should say to guys that say rude things about bigger women?


I have watched in restaurants as fatheads have made rude statements to BBWs at another table. When one man as he was leaving the buffet stopped for a second and told one of the BBWs, "leave some food for someone else." I just looked across and said to the man in a challenging manner, "is it an issue to anyone who is minding their own buisness!" The man looked at me and I glared at him as he walked off. 

I have been a lover of BBW's since kindergarden! That is when I first encountered kids not from my ghetto and they did not like BBWs. Making comments about fat women. That was offensive to myself and many of my friends from my neighborhood for comments like that were pointed at our mothers, grandmothers, sister or, aunts. 

Adrian


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 25, 2006)

Big BBW Lover said:


> I am a first time poster. I've been reading posts for a while, and finally wanted to say hello.
> I am married to a beautiful BBW and very happy. For years I was in denial, and always had skinny girlfriends that just made me unhappy. I would always date big women on the side. I finally let go and started dating BBW's openly,and found that I was a happy man. I finally met the BBW of my dreams, and have been in Big Bliss ever since.
> Guys...if you love BBW's and are in the closet....come on out and be happy!



Welcome to the discussion.


----------



## crazygrad (May 25, 2006)

Awww... some of you guys are just so damned cute, i wish I wasn't married.

As far as rude comments- call 'em a fartknocker, and be done with it. Or twirl around quickly and then say Oh mighty isis, help me with this dunderhead.

Both tend to leave people so nonplussed they think about it for days. They'll laugh, but they'll think about it as well.


----------



## chubbychaiserwinnipeg (May 26, 2006)

Sadien

The fact fractals (structure within structure) are the most pleasing to the eye could be the reason. 


A nations commitment to reason is in direct porportion to the tapestry of fibonacci relationships that is pleasing


----------



## Jane (May 26, 2006)

Adrian said:


> I have watched in restaurants as fatheads have made rude statements to BBWs at another table. When one man as he was leaving the buffet stopped for a second and told one of the BBWs, "leave some food for someone else." I just looked across and said to the man in a challenging manner, "is it an issue to anyone who is minding their own buisness!" The man looked at me and I glared at him as he walked off.
> 
> I have been a lover of BBW's since kindergarden! That is when I first encountered kids not from my ghetto and they did not like BBWs. Making comments about fat women. That was offensive to myself and many of my friends from my neighborhood for comments like that were pointed at our mothers, grandmothers, sister or, aunts.
> 
> Adrian


I've always found FU to be a reasoned response in those situations.

Or asking them who loaned them testicles for the day...since they obviously don't know how MEN act.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Jul 12, 2006)

Ryan,

I found out that when my new husband and I got married he lost a lot of "friends". His "friends" had lots of advice to give him before the wedding like, he can do better than a fat girl. My hubby had to eliminate those guys from his life. At first I felt really bad about it but I had to realize that this happened b/c that's just how it is. It's all about prejudice I guess. The same way people used to stare and snicker about interracial couples awhile back. It's not socially acceptable. Fortunately sites like this are helping with this problem. I guess if a friend of yours has a problem with the size of your girl, you can just say c-ya.

P.S. You sure are cute.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 28, 2006)

Technically speaking, he was kind of a proud FA..... I mean, public places were involved.


----------



## HugKiss (Aug 28, 2006)

RyanFA said:


> I'm Ryan 21yr, go to Winthrop University and I've been browsing Dimensions since 97. Finally posting! Administrator: please excuse the duplicate post of this on the weight board.


 
I have been around the BBW community over twenty years now.  

First, you have to start using and embracing the word FAT. Most proud Fat girl can tell you, half the battle is getting used to hearing the word and allowing it to become a positive. If our men can't use it that way, how can we????

Someone calls me Fat, I say, thank you for noticing. 
It throws them off and chalks one up for me!  

Last, you have been around awhile and what made you finally join in? You are a proud FA yet look how long it took you to "come out." Everyone has to do things in their own time frame. Now, come out to a BBW event and show your support!!!!!!!

Keep up the possitive work!

HugKiss

PS: Ladies a little Happy Meal toy???? Is that fair to turn this hot, 
handsome young man into a piece of meat? Save it for his 
second or third post! LOL :eat2:


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Aug 29, 2006)

Mokojumbie said:


> ... if people have a serious problem with it to the point of ostracizing me, well, they're probably a poopy head anyway




ya know.. this sounds like something I'd say.. hehe 

we all have our preferences 

I actually had a man shame me last night because I wasn't dating a BHM. I told him I've dated men of ALL shapes and sizes and he still shamed me that I wasn't dating a BHM and I needed a 'real' man. I told him that I've been w/ my boyfriend for 5 years and i love him for who he is (and all his weirdness lol)


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Aug 29, 2006)

HugKiss said:


> PS: Ladies a little Happy Meal toy???? Is that fair to turn this hot,
> handsome young man into a piece of meat? Save it for his
> second or third post! LOL :eat2:



I dunno if I'd want to wait until his 2nd or 3rd post cuz he is yummy looking *evil grin*:eat2: 
I've always been a sucker for blonde/blues :smitten: (although my bf is brown/hazel)


----------



## love dubh (Aug 29, 2006)

What's funny is that, even as a cross country runner, I wasn't a pencil. Despite 5-6 miles a day, five days a week, I still had meat on my bones. I was 5'6'' and 125! (Now, two years later, as a lazy-ass college student, who bikes instead of runs, I'm 140-145). Most people are like that. Our ribs will never show. Only a few people are genetically predisposed to naturally wispy bodies! 

That was me....last summer, before I left for college. I'd stopped running the previous October. I was around 125.

Edit: I was also drunk. Track kids party hard, because we torture our bodies so! 

View attachment 416453642Fdwnxe_ph.jpg


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Aug 29, 2006)

Where are theses men in New Jersey??? I'm not finding any!!!!Come out,come out where ever you are!


----------



## love dubh (Aug 29, 2006)

You gotta look beyond the Turnpike and around the Rutgers' campuses, below High Point and don't go near Camden.


----------



## Lovelyone (Aug 30, 2006)

How fabulous that you are so centered and sure of who you are, Ryan! Isn't this a fabulous place to investigate these questions? I think that you are already on the right track. Good luck in your endeavors.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 30, 2006)

My question is why hasn't Ryan ever come back after posting this? I never got to get in any ridiculous online flirting. Damnit!


----------



## Tad (Aug 30, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> What's funny is that, even as a cross country runner, I wasn't a pencil. Despite 5-6 miles a day, five days a week, I still had meat on my bones. I was 5'6'' and 125! (Now, two years later, as a lazy-ass college student, who bikes instead of runs, I'm 140-145). Most people are like that. Our ribs will never show. Only a few people are genetically predisposed to naturally wispy bodies!



That is so true. I remember the fall I was in grade 9 (age 14 for those of you not using north american grade numbers). I was finishing up the soccer (football) season (1.5 hour practice and at least a couple of 1.5 hour games a week at that point), going through hockey try-outs (on the ice for three or more hours of intense workouts each week), and training for cross country running (spending about 45 minutes a day, 5 days a week running, alternating flat runs and hill training). I was 5'8" and about 150 pounds--hardly thin! Not fat (flash forward a couple of dozen years and I'm about 50% heavier than I was then--now I'm fat!).

On the other hand, my brother who is my height I'm sure has never been close to 150 pounds in his life, he is built like a bird, as is my sister. Granted my brother was a very serious track athlete in high school, logging 70 miles a week a lot of the time, but it is also just in how he is built--slight, super-energetic, and thin. Me I'm more barrel chested, solid, and not thin. It used to drive me crazy how he was better at me in every sport. Then one day we were goofing around playing football in the snow and I accidentally cracked a couple of his ribs. Then I decided being solidly built was not so bad after all *L*

-Ed


----------



## moonvine (Aug 30, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> My question is why hasn't Ryan ever come back after posting this? I never got to get in any ridiculous online flirting. Damnit!




Send him a PM, and maybe he will reappear.


----------



## StrawberryShortcake (Aug 31, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Oky doke. Think the kitties will mind you having a man slave chained up in your house?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I just spewed coffee all over my keyboard. You are a funny lady.... oh wow


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 31, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Oky doke. Think the kitties will mind you having a man slave chained up in your house?





StrawberryShortcake said:


> I just spewed coffee all over my keyboard. You are a funny lady.... oh wow



You get used to her. You'll only have to replace the keyboard a few more times.


----------



## StrawberryShortcake (Aug 31, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Oky doke. Think the kitties will mind you having a man slave chained up in your house?



I just spewed coffee all over my keyboard. You ARE a funny lady.... oh wow


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 3, 2006)

RyanFA said:


> I'm Ryan 21yr, go to Winthrop University and I've been browsing Dimensions since 97. Finally posting!
> 
> OK, I was wondering how many Proud FA's there are out there? I guess you could consider this the difference between the guys who are in the "closet" and not. I think that every FA should be proud of their attraction and not let society try and mold them into someone they are not. This issue comes about becuase I've had to deal with it in my family, but they obviously found out when I started to introduce girlfriends that i've had and they noticed that they all were bigger girls and accepted the fact that I liked bigger girls. It only hurts the guys that are trying to hide their desires. This topic really comes up when a guy is with their "guy friends" and the other guys like the typical skinny girls, and when they see a bigger girl they sometimes make crude comments. This is where a true FA should express his likings and not make mean comments but actual compliments ie "she's actually pretty cute". And if the guys react in a negative way then they aren't your true friends anyways and there's no need to hang around people who don't respect others sexual attractions.
> 
> ...


Let's not dwell on "Where I stand when it comes to labels"...........

It's weird.. I've had some many confusing instances where people find out. I had a friend at McHell that knew nothing about my preference. One day he popped out an insult, and everyone found out. I had no idea he was aware... He said he knew I didn't have a problem with him saying that. I never told him anything about it.. I still wonder to this day how he found out.

I doubt you want to go back to when I posted about it, but the topic is titled "Response..." If you want to take a look at it.

Before that on my 17th birthday I had two girls ask me out: One was 5'9'' and about 130. The other was 5'4'' and about 210. The reason I chose the second girl wasn't because of her size (solely ) , but because weeks before my birthday I was already trying to date her. The other girl just asked me while we were swimming  .

I sensed some anger in the first girl. She started preaching around the school about how I like big women. She assumed that would crush my pride. foolish girl.. She did nothing but make me stronger. Not to be judgmental or anything, but I did think the second girl was a lot prettier, and a much better choice at the time.

I agree with you. FA's should be proud. I have pride in my preference. I really don't like people to know my "business" unless I'm aquainted with them. I won't preach what I am (I have on a couple occasions), but I won't deny what I am if I am confronted about it.

I do get angry when people make comments about large women on some occasions. I usually call them rude or something similar.

As for what other people say: I become bold about it sometimes. I start throwing out questions to throw them off. 

Sometimes I just ignore it. 

Other times I just stay calm and ask them "What's wrong with the way that I am?", Or Something similar.

Glad to have you here Ryan.
I've been lurking this place awhile too!! Since I was 12  

Good post!!


----------



## wrench13 (Sep 3, 2006)

Being a FA , esp a proud one is part and parcel of being who you are. As one gets older and more experienced, I've found that one should live the life one has been given to please please one person and one person only. 

Yourself.

Peer pressure and other societal influences are for the weaker and less secure folks. Be yourself. If u like fat girls, well, laddie, like 'em. 

As for the 'closet" FA's, they have nothing but my dersion and contempt. Fie upon the man who is not man enough to come to terms with his desires and wants.

Wrench13 - FA and proud.


----------



## randomalex (Sep 3, 2006)

well there are alot of long replies here! lol

i suppose now then i just trying to assert myself as a "proud FA"!

so ryan ur at uni eh? same. is that in america or the uk? lol im a retard

why dont we have a uk board!??


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Sep 13, 2006)

Yes Ryan where did you go? I love your blue eyes! God I'm a asucker for blue eyes!


----------



## Tina (Sep 13, 2006)

Ryan has been busy with his sweetheart, TheSadienLinguist, as she just visited him and they will be moving in together. Guess y'all can consider that fine boy taken.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Sep 13, 2006)

Tina said:


> Ryan has been busy with his sweetheart, TheSadienLinguist, as she just visited him and they will be moving in together. Guess y'all can consider that fine boy taken.


I believe they are talking about Blonde hair, blue eyed Ryan..the guy that started this thread


----------



## Tina (Sep 13, 2006)

:doh: 
. . . . . . . .


----------



## Ericthonius (Sep 14, 2006)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> Yes Ryan where did you go? I love your blue eyes! God I'm a asucker for blue eyes!




I think, "*THEY*", got to him...


----------



## magnetictiger (Sep 14, 2006)

I suppose I'm more of a quietly proud FA, but then again its probably easier for us ladies who like big ladies. 

Girls don't tend to judge me as much for liking bigger women, so I've never really seen it as something I've got to hide. Men on the other hand don't seem too comfortable with it - but I'm a big girl too so they are unlikely to say anything - unless they want a thump!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 14, 2006)

allyhants said:


> I suppose I'm more of a quietly proud FA, but then again its probably easier for us ladies who like big ladies.
> 
> Girls don't tend to judge me as much for liking bigger women, so I've never really seen it as something I've got to hide. Men on the other hand don't seem too comfortable with it - but I'm a big girl too so they are unlikely to say anything - unless they want a thump!



uh oh. you vixen you! (welcome)


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 14, 2006)

anyone PM the OP ryan yet?


----------



## calauria (Sep 29, 2006)

RyanFA said:


> I'm Ryan 21yr, go to Winthrop University and I've been browsing Dimensions since 97. Finally posting!
> 
> OK, I was wondering how many Proud FA's there are out there? I guess you could consider this the difference between the guys who are in the "closet" and not. I think that every FA should be proud of their attraction and not let society try and mold them into someone they are not. This issue comes about becuase I've had to deal with it in my family, but they obviously found out when I started to introduce girlfriends that i've had and they noticed that they all were bigger girls and accepted the fact that I liked bigger girls. It only hurts the guys that are trying to hide their desires. This topic really comes up when a guy is with their "guy friends" and the other guys like the typical skinny girls, and when they see a bigger girl they sometimes make crude comments. This is where a true FA should express his likings and not make mean comments but actual compliments ie "she's actually pretty cute". And if the guys react in a negative way then they aren't your true friends anyways and there's no need to hang around people who don't respect others sexual attractions.
> 
> ...




Ohhhh!!! So, handsome!!!:eat2: LOL!!


----------



## LoveBHMS (Sep 29, 2006)

I told my three closest friends that I was pretty much a chubby chaser. One had already guessed but loves to tease me in a funny and nice way.

One says she intellectually doesn't get it, as she herself is fat phobic and admits it, but is an adult and understands it's just how i'm wired and she really doesn't care. It took a while for her to understand there's a difference between "being ok with it" and actually liking it. It was even harder to get her to understand that some people enjoy being bigger, but she kind of gets it now. She also gets that I can prefer to be smaller while liking chubby men.

The third had the funniest reaction of all. he's my longtime best friend and we have really good chemistry and even though we're friends first and foremost, we have been intimate. He was somewhat heavy when we met, but then he slimmed down and looks great. When I told him I was a chubby chaser the first thing he said was "Wait, do you still think I'm hot now that I lost weight?" I had to laugh and assure him that I did.

So really, even if some silly narrow minded people will care, your friends won't. Even a little teasing is ok so long as it's in good fun.


----------



## MoonGoddess (Sep 29, 2006)

RyanFA said:


> I'm Ryan 21yr, go to Winthrop University and I've been browsing Dimensions since 97. Finally posting!
> 
> OK, I was wondering how many Proud FA's there are out there? I guess you could consider this the difference between the guys who are in the "closet" and not. I think that every FA should be proud of their attraction and not let society try and mold them into someone they are not. This issue comes about becuase I've had to deal with it in my family, but they obviously found out when I started to introduce girlfriends that i've had and they noticed that they all were bigger girls and accepted the fact that I liked bigger girls. It only hurts the guys that are trying to hide their desires. This topic really comes up when a guy is with their "guy friends" and the other guys like the typical skinny girls, and when they see a bigger girl they sometimes make crude comments. This is where a true FA should express his likings and not make mean comments but actual compliments ie "she's actually pretty cute". And if the guys react in a negative way then they aren't your true friends anyways and there's no need to hang around people who don't respect others sexual attractions.
> 
> ...




_Ryan, I just have to tell you...you're adorable. You are like an Ivory Soap Boy. And I do mean that as a compliment. I have two sons your age. And both admire women of substance. So to see another young man who appreciates the fuller female form simply warms my heart more than you can know!_


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 30, 2006)

wrench13 said:


> Being a FA , esp a proud one is part and parcel of being who you are. As one gets older and more experienced, I've found that one should live the life one has been given to please please one person and one person only.
> 
> Yourself.
> 
> ...



This came to mind when I read what you wrote about pleasing yourself

"Poor is the man
Whose pleasures depend
On the permission of another"
Madonna

Good post- and I think your message applies to much more than just fat acceptance


----------



## metalheadFA (Oct 1, 2006)

I use it as a comparison alot and other FA's have turned there nose up at it but being an FA in discriminative society is almost the same as being homosexual. Think about it the freinds reaction, your family reaction, societies reaction. Im lucky to have been blessed with a very liberal parents and mates who jokingly take the piss but just ribbing. I have a number of gay and lesbian freinds some have had harder times than others one is nineteen and hasent come out to his parents. I found when it was finally out in the open and the jokes aside it makes it alot easier to find happiness, I now even have mates pointing me out to bigger girls when were out lol. 
But it can be unfair to osterasize (words bigger than my spelling ability) closet FA's because everybodys situation is different, yes if it is a cosmetic reason than they are shallow as those with very bigotted attitudes but if they face real pressure especially from family or have such a low self asteem that societies attitudes effect them its hardly fair to deride them.
Im now a very proud FA in an even smaller subculture the for want of a better word "alternative scene"


----------



## Joseph the Weird (Oct 1, 2006)

Have to comment here, because this is one of my big differences with a huge chunk of the FAs I've met (mostly online). I've never been "in the closet", I'm simply not that kind of person, been brought up from a very young age to be proud of being different. So as soon as I figured out that I tended to like bigger girls, it came up in the conversation quite a lot. Now, I have been understood to a greater or lesser degree by people, getting responses ranging from "Gee, that's weird" to the surprising "Oh, that makes sense" (from my (ex-)girlfriend) which was later clarified to "Should I be surprised? I know of quite a few people who prefer fatter girls", but what I'm coming too is that I've never, ever, once, been confronted with a hostile response. No "dude, that's just gross!", or any sort of jabs, digs, pokes or laughing-at-me-ness, from members of either sex.

Now, okay, I live in Spain. A quick analysis does lead to the conclusion that we are perhaps less brainwashed in this than the rest of the world. But comparing my experiences to some of the horror stories I've heared is simply surreal. Am I just super-lucky or do people exaggerate a lot?


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 2, 2006)

As long as I've been listening to people have this conversation (a long time now), I feel like I've been hearing just what you describe: either 1) It's Never Been an Issue; no one's ever bothered me about being an FA or 2) It's Always Been an Issue; I've gotten nothing but crap for being one. For some reason I've heard a lot of one or the other and not a lot of in between. 

My instinct is that they're probably both true, partly because I've seen the same thing among fat folk I know. Seems to be kinda one or the other. I've no doubt there are a myriad of factors at hand, either, despite that.

People who like it in the sheets but not in the streets are tedious! In every sitch.


----------



## Jes (Oct 2, 2006)

Anais Nin's famous quote: We see the world not as it is but as we are: comes to mind sometimes vis a vis this topic. I don't mean to say that people haven't gotten crapped on by friends and family, but I also think it's possible that some people frame the whole topic that way, in their own heads, and then it happens. Meaning: you expect the worst, and it might happen. Or it might happen from a few, and you extrapolate that to everyone. I think that's kind of common for us all, in certain areas of our lives.


----------



## orbsinsanity (Oct 3, 2006)

interesting topic. Me I never cared what anyone thought. I've dated women of all shapes and sizes and loved them all. Ive had girls come up at the bar and say "I saw you at the movies with some heavy set chick" and I'm like "and your point is what?" You can't let anyone dictate your own happines or what excites you, what attracts you, etc. If you do you'll just end up wondering more than exploring. 

Regards


----------



## metalheadFA (Oct 3, 2006)

Orbsinsanity I imagine me and you come from a very different background but spot on! I learnt who cares what other people think if it makes you happy be proud because not being in the streets will only make you unhappy and we only get one crack at this! Im in an inciteful mood... if you love bigger girls make it known if your mates are pricks they're not mates!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Oct 3, 2006)

RyanFA said:


> I'm Ryan 21yr, go to Winthrop University and I've been browsing Dimensions since 97. Finally posting!
> 
> OK, I was wondering how many Proud FA's there are out there? I guess you could consider this the difference between the guys who are in the "closet" and not. I think that every FA should be proud of their attraction and not let society try and mold them into someone they are not. This issue comes about becuase I've had to deal with it in my family, but they obviously found out when I started to introduce girlfriends that i've had and they noticed that they all were bigger girls and accepted the fact that I liked bigger girls. It only hurts the guys that are trying to hide their desires. This topic really comes up when a guy is with their "guy friends" and the other guys like the typical skinny girls, and when they see a bigger girl they sometimes make crude comments. This is where a true FA should express his likings and not make mean comments but actual compliments ie "she's actually pretty cute". And if the guys react in a negative way then they aren't your true friends anyways and there's no need to hang around people who don't respect others sexual attractions.
> 
> ...




Welcome Ryan!

Yeah, I've been wandering around this site since '95-'96 and been happily posting for the past few years.

I'm totally a proud FA.

I was with a lovely lady last year who had more than a few pounds on me (I'm "average" and 5'10"...215-220lbs). Regrettably, things weren't working out and we called it quits. No big reason, we just weren't "right" for each other.

Anyway, I was proud to be in public with her and my handful of guy friends know my preferences as do my family.


Dennis


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi everyone,
I'm new here, so I suppose I'll get around to posting to the intro thread eventually. I just felt compelled to respond to this thread.

Ryan (if you're even still reading this thread), about 4 years ago, when I was 23, I was dating a guy exactly your age (21). 

We met online, and fell for one another - hard. He was a wonderful, wonderful man and we were truly, deeply in love. When I moved to his city to be with him, and his frat-boy friends met me, they started giving him a hard time. It wore him down. I don't know why - I guess he just wasn't mature enough yet to be able to stand up for what he believed (and he believed I was beautiful). 

We were together for two years, and at the end of that two years, it was rough. He was increasingly mean to me whenever his friends were around (he would answer the phone "What do you want?!" insted of the usual "Hi, sweetie" he answered with when alone). He became increasingly insistent that I lose weight, even though he knew I love my body just the way it is. He started becoming angry with me on a regular basis. 

I was having frequent thoughts of ending it with him, when he ended it with me. He started hanging out with his friends a lot more, and drinking. I could tell it was hard for him to break up with me - but I really think he just couldn't handle the pressure. It broke my heart, because it could have been a forever kind of thing.

FAs, when you have an amazing, confident, intelligent, beautiful BBW as your girlfriend, grow some b*lls and tell your friends to f*ck off. It's not worth losing her for - as my ex-boyfriend probably now realizes.

Edited to add:

To Joseph:
I spent six months of this year living in Spain (in Cordoba). I vacationed for six days in Barcelona (it IS beautiful, you're right - and I love the street performers). I definitely faced quite a bit of discrimination based on my size, though. People would stop in the street and watch me walk by, horrified. I had one woman stop and cross herself, as if I were something evil. It was horrendous. Not once in that six months was I ever approached by a man interested in me. My friends were barraged by "pirropos," but I was fortunate, I guess, in that I never had to deal with them. The problem is just as rampant over there. Either there ARE no FAs in Spain besides you, or they never say a word.  Just my two cents.


----------



## orbsinsanity (Oct 4, 2006)

> and his frat-boy friends met me



there you go right there. Alot (not all) of Frat-Boys have a follow the leader mentality and they tend to be very immature when dealing with certain matters.
To hell with em. Let those doooods live a superficial life. Seriously alot of them lack substance because I used to hang around some of them and everything was about look and surface BS. I could go on about this but I won't. Honestly you're better off without.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 4, 2006)

Oh, I totally agree that I'm better off without someone who won't stand up for me.  That's why I posted - other women need to realize this, too. If he's not man enough to be seen with you in public, and "come out" to his friends and family, he's not man enough to be with you. Every BBW deserves that kind of respect, in my opinion.


----------



## Joseph the Weird (Oct 5, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> To Joseph:
> I spent six months of this year living in Spain (in Cordoba). I vacationed for six days in Barcelona (it IS beautiful, you're right - and I love the street performers). I definitely faced quite a bit of discrimination based on my size, though. People would stop in the street and watch me walk by, horrified. I had one woman stop and cross herself, as if I were something evil. It was horrendous. Not once in that six months was I ever approached by a man interested in me. My friends were barraged by "pirropos," but I was fortunate, I guess, in that I never had to deal with them. The problem is just as rampant over there. Either there ARE no FAs in Spain besides you, or they never say a word.  Just my two cents.



...weird. There is, I think, a more intolerant generation out there, of those people between 30 and 50 years old, but generally anyone older still has traditional "fat is good" views, and anyone younger has lived and been brought up with size-acceptance. I'm not sure if there's a higher concentration of FAs in Spain, but what I see every day confirms that at least they're much more open about it. I see guys with large girlfriends every other day, and nobody looks twice at them, "to each his/her own" is the general attitude, and that goes for just about everything (I'm bisexual, and enjoy what seems to be an amazing level of acceptance compared to other places). Now I'm not saying large women are considered equal, that would just be too good to be true, but the view is "thin is better than fat, but fat isn't evil" and, again, "to each his/her own", I've known girls who've said "I don't want to lose wait", and the general response is "whatever". The existence of FAs is acknowledged, most people know that there are guys who like larger women (FFAs may or may not be as common, but the male definition of "slim" goes up high enough that I haven't seen a guy I could call "fat" in years.), although they also know it's not common. All this is for people born in the Democratic period. Like I said, there is a generation born during the culture of intolerance that was the dictatorship and that continued a few years into the transition that hold much more bigoted views. ALso, my observations account for women smaller than 250lbs or so. Anything heavier is so rare that I can't really study how people behave around it (I believe the Spanish, as a Mediterranean race, are less predisposed to accumulating large amounts of fat.)

If one person could offer apologies for the behaviour of his whle culture, I would. But I know that at least the younger quarter of the population would certainly be horrified at someone crossing themselves. That is simply _not done_.


----------

